# New SuperSix EVO



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Just picked the frame up on Friday... Thanks to our sponsors, Cannondale & Freshbikes in Arlington, VA.

The bike ride is awesome. I came from a Tarmac SL2.... and I can say that this thing is stiffer, climbs better, but still rides real well.... not harsh just a well balanced bike.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Good job - looks fresh!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice bike but Specialized crank?


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

zamboni said:


> Nice bike but Specialized crank?


Yea, yea I know... Its just temporary while I figure out what I am going to do with a crank.

Im switching over to crank based power, and the only company that makes power for Hollowgram is SRM, and those are so much more $$... so I may wind up with the new SRAM Red Quarq.... but I just may bite the bullet and get the SRM since it looks sooooo cool.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

My dream bike, wow that is sweet!


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the frame. I wish those frames are available before i bought my evo


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats! You'll notice you'll climb faster. Sprint quicker and ride longer. It's the most lightest, efficient frame ever built. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

joco said:


> Yea, yea I know... Its just temporary while I figure out what I am going to do with a crank.
> 
> Im switching over to crank based power, and the only company that makes power for Hollowgram is SRM, and those are so much more $$... so I may wind up with the new SRAM Red Quarq.... but I just may bite the bullet and get the SRM since it looks sooooo cool.


Save the money and get the Si SRM crank you can't get another crank that is light and efficent.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Quarq makes power meters for the hollowgrams too. Quarq Store


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

agreed, i have a quarq on a hollowgram crankset.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool !!!
I saw on cannondale's site that tour magazine elected this bike as "the best high end bike"

Weight ??


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

mytorelli said:


> Quarq makes power meters for the hollowgrams too. Quarq Store


Yea I know they used to make one for Hollowgrams. But from what I've heard since the acquisition by SRAM they have stopped making Quarq for anything but SRAM cranks. But I'll have to check it out.


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

please see the quarq on a hollowgram crankset.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

I just spoke to Quarq.... it seems they do still have a few Cinqos left... so I just need decide between Cinqo and SRM.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

leo_NM said:


> Cool !!!
> I saw on cannondale's site that tour magazine elected this bike as "the best high end bike"
> 
> Weight ??


The bike is 15.5#. Which is really good considering the wheels are a training set with a Powertap. Plus, with a new SRAM gruppo I expect it to be just under 14.5# at race weight.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

joco said:


> i just spoke to quarq.... It seems they do still have a few cinqos left... So i just need decide between cinqo and srm.


srm.....


----------

